# How to install FreeNAS-like FreeBSD on a Mac PPC?



## aurora (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello

I want to install FreeBSD on a Mac mini PPC 1.25Ghz in such a way that it will run like a FreeNAS

SirDice explained it like this:
"FreeNAS is nothing more than FreeBSD with a few custom scripts. Everything else is just plain FreeBSD plus a few ports. Management would have to be done by hand but isn't really that difficult."

What are those few custom scripts and where can I find them?
Which ports should I install, is there a list of them?
Are there any guidelines or tutorials for managing FreeBSD just to act like a NAS server?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> What are those few custom scripts and where can I find them?


They are part of the FreeNAS distribution and as far as I know there isn't a port for them so you can install them on FreeBSD. Keep in mind that FreeNAS is a highly modified version of FreeBSD.



> Which ports should I install, is there a list of them?


That all depends on what you need. 



> Are there any guidelines or tutorials for managing FreeBSD just to act like a NAS server?


A NAS is just a server which is dedicated to storage, treat it like any other server.


----------



## mix_room (Jul 15, 2011)

You could try building the distribution yourself. 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=10952


----------

